# Any business owners fancy a passionate individual to work with them from time to time



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi guys

i love the coffee industry and have a fair amout of experience in it and wanted to learn more. So i figured i would post on here to see if anyone was interested.

My full time job for years was business improvement/ lean etc and this would just be for fun.

I am in northern ireland near belfast.

Thanks


----------

